# Kanadai gyümölcsök



## W4ckrill (2017 Október 28)

Sziasztok!

Törös Áron vagyok, II.éves egyetemista és kutatásom fő területe az Égerleveű fanyarka(Amelanchier alnifolia), illetve a Kamcsatkai mézbogyó(Lonicera caerulea var. kamtschatica). Mivel Magyarországon nem túl ismert, ezért hozzátok kanadai magyarokhoz szeretnék segítségül fordulni, hogy ha bármilyen információtok van eme két növényről (egyébként más kanadában gazdaságilag hasznos és kontinentális éghajlaton megélő növény is érdekel  ), akkor szíveskedjetek megosztani velem!  Tisztában vagyok azzal is, hogy közöttetek nem a mezőgazdászok vannak többségben, ezért nem feltétlen szövettani adatokra számítok, hanem elsősorban az érdekelne, hogy fogyasztottátok-e ezeket a bogyós gyümölcsöket, vagy hol találkoztatok vele, ha találkoztatok.
Leírom azt is miért találkozhattatok vele: Az Égerlevelű fanyarka a saskatchewani indiánok életében nagy szerepet töltött be, ugyanis gyömölcsfogyasztásuk jelentős részét ez adta, amely egészségügyileg volt igazán fontos kimagasló beltartalma miatt. Jelentősségét talán a régió legnagyobb városa igazolja Saskatoon. Nevét a bogyóról kapta és ha hallottatok róla, akkor a *saskatoon* berryn kívűl még juneberry-nek és serviceberry-nek is hívják. Ha mégsincs ilyen nagy jelentősége, mint ahogy leírtam, arról is felvilágosíthattok. A Kamcsatkai mézbogyó a fanyarkával ellentétben nem őshonos Kanadában, viszont a Saskatchewani Egyetemen komoly kutatások folynak a fajták nemesítéséről, jobb beporzási stratégiákról, szaporításukról stb. Érdekességképpen egy Kanadában mézbogyókat termesztő farmokat ábrázoló térképet is linkelek és magáról a bogyóról *Haskap *berry néven hallhattatok. Köszönöm szépen, hogy ezt végigolvastátok és bármilyen nemű információ érdekel a növényekről, amit szintén előre is köszönök! 


Térkép: http://haskap.ca/members/member-network/

Képek a könnyeb felismerhetőség végett: 

Saskatoon:










Haskap:


----------



## W4ckrill (2017 December 7)

Több mint egy hónap telt el és sajnos még mindig nem kaptam semmiféle választ :/ Arra kérnék mindenkit, hogy ha kint járt és nem hallott róla, azt is írja meg, mert számomra az is egy adat. Köszönöm!


----------



## szocske42 (2018 Március 24)

Szia!

Sajnos varosban lakunk, csak bolti blueberry-t latunk. A kozeli farmokon meg foleg epret termesztenek (marmint bogyo-temaban, amugy szantofoldek vannak meg almafa-ligetek, meg becsovezett juharerdok.)


Szocske


----------



## W4ckrill (2018 Március 24)

Kedvest Szocske!

Köszönöm szépen, hogy ezt megosztottad velem! Úgy tűnik mégsincs ezeknek a bogyóknak olyan nagy hírnevük (bízom benne, hogy valaki kijavít, hogy tévesen következtettem)

További szép estét!


----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 24)

W4ckrill írta:


> Kedvest Szocske!
> 
> Köszönöm szépen, hogy ezt megosztottad velem! Úgy tűnik mégsincs ezeknek a bogyóknak olyan nagy hírnevük (bízom benne, hogy valaki kijavít, hogy tévesen következtettem)
> 
> További szép estét!


egyszocske nem csinal nyarat 
a kovetkeztetes pedig ostoba


----------



## W4ckrill (2018 Március 25)

*Rima írta:


> egyszocske nem csinal nyarat
> a kovetkeztetes pedig ostoba



Ezt a postot már nem most tettem ki, a következtetésem nem egy komment alapján született. Ha mégis ostoba, várom, hogy megmagyarázd.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 25)

W4ckrill írta:


> Ezt a postot már nem most tettem ki, a következtetésem nem egy komment alapján született. Ha mégis ostoba, várom, hogy megmagyarázd.


*Moose Jaw *
HA tudnad miert akkor meg ertelmes is vagy eszemben sincs boldseget magyarazni ostoba mar a kerdes is 
a tudalekossag meg tipikus magyar 
a szocske eleteben nem jart arra azt sem tudja mi az ca. 4ezer km-re van tole


----------



## W4ckrill (2018 Március 26)

Még jó, hogy egy kérdés sem hangzott el. Azt valahol máshol olvashattad. Ha eszedbe sincs magyarázni, akkor miért is írtál?


----------



## Pierre95 (2018 Március 26)

W4ckrill írta:


> Még jó, hogy egy kérdés sem hangzott el. Azt valahol máshol olvashattad. Ha eszedbe sincs magyarázni, akkor miért is írtál?


Azert mert egy troll. Ne szentelj figyelmet neki.


----------

